# Free your tits...and the world will follow



## eots (Apr 5, 2013)

Or at least I will...

Femen Stages a 'Topless Jihad' - In Focus - The Atlantic


----------



## PredFan (Apr 5, 2013)

Boobs....yum.


----------



## eots (Apr 5, 2013)

predfan said:


> boobs....yum.



powerful weapons ...no doubt


----------



## Pop23 (Apr 5, 2013)

I'd like to express my opinion on this but for some reason my mind keeps wandering.


----------



## Mr. H. (Apr 5, 2013)

Angry boobies.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Apr 5, 2013)

Now there's a protest I can stand behind


----------



## Mr. H. (Apr 5, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> Now there's a protest I can stand behind



...and reach around.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 5, 2013)

You think those French cops volunteer for that duty assignment?


----------



## Pop23 (Apr 5, 2013)

Mr. H. said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Now there's a protest I can stand behind
> ...



I know there's a point (or two) I'd like to add, but for some reason I just keep thinking about Dolly Parton. 

What was this thread about again?


----------



## TheOldSchool (Apr 5, 2013)

Mr. H. said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Now there's a protest I can stand behind
> ...



Always bringin up reach arounds tsk tsk tsk


----------



## Mr. H. (Apr 5, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



Not exactly referring to your man-boobs there T.O.S.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Apr 5, 2013)

Mr. H. said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...



I'd like to reach around _these_:


----------



## Pop23 (Apr 5, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



Once again, I can't come up with the words to express myself.


----------



## SillyWabbit (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm not sure why cops were needed. Angry chicks walking around topless. What's the problem?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Apr 6, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> Now there's a protest *I can stand behind*



Forgive me, but that was one of the best puns ever. Thank you for making me laugh today, TOS.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Apr 6, 2013)

always good. At least they're focused on the right thing; islam.


----------



## Capstone (Apr 6, 2013)

I like that some of the topless jihadists had the decency to wear their &#7717;ij&#257;bs.


----------



## Sallow (Apr 6, 2013)

eots said:


> Or at least I will...
> 
> Femen Stages a 'Topless Jihad' - In Focus - The Atlantic



I applaud what they are doing..and wish women in this country would follow suit!


----------



## Sallow (Apr 6, 2013)

Matthew said:


> always good. At least they're focused on the right thing; islam.



Naw.

It's focused on repression.


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 6, 2013)

eots said:


> Or at least I will...
> 
> Femen Stages a 'Topless Jihad' - In Focus - The Atlantic



That makes no sense.  How are ya gonna see her ta ta's if you are behind her?


----------



## Esmeralda (Apr 6, 2013)

I realize you are all titillated by the photos and aroused by the idea of this type of demonstration, and while I think the reason for such a protest is very important, I don't think this method is going to help anything. They are not going to be taken seriously just because they went topless, especially not in Europe. If they really want to do something that will have an effect, they need to find a better, more effective method to do it.


----------



## Sallow (Apr 6, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> I realize you are all titillated by the photos and aroused by the idea of this type of demonstration, and while I think the reason for such a protest is very important, I don't think this method is going to help anything. They are not going to be taken seriously just because they went topless, especially not in Europe. If they really want to do something that will have an effect, they need to find a better, more effective method to do it.



Protest is suppose to focus attention on to an issue. This does exactly that.


----------



## Sunshine (Apr 6, 2013)

eots said:


> Or at least I will...
> 
> Femen Stages a 'Topless Jihad' - In Focus - The Atlantic



That chick who used the Duct Tape for pasties is going to regret THAT!


----------



## Sunshine (Apr 6, 2013)

Sallow said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Or at least I will...
> ...



Why? Aren't the men with big ta tas  showing them enough?


----------



## Esmeralda (Apr 6, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > I realize you are all titillated by the photos and aroused by the idea of this type of demonstration, and while I think the reason for such a protest is very important, I don't think this method is going to help anything. They are not going to be taken seriously just because they went topless, especially not in Europe. If they really want to do something that will have an effect, they need to find a better, more effective method to do it.
> ...



Oh, please. Actually, though this focuses a momentary attention to the issue, it does not help the issue in the long run; in fact, it minimizes the issue, especially the fact that the young woman who posted her body on the internet may actually be in danger. This just makes a joke of the issue, as all the posts previous to mine made clear.  

This is a really serious issue, but the method these young women used to protest about it isn't helping at all.  Every post in this thread, except mine, makes it clear you all just think it's a lark, a joke.  It is not having any kind of serious impact on a serious issue.


----------



## Katzndogz (Apr 6, 2013)

There has to something deranged about women who think that every public statement has to be made by flashing their tits.

What should happen is for every low life, gang banger and pervert move on in and show these women what protesting is really like.

They deserve nothing but udder contempt.


----------



## Sallow (Apr 6, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



You seem to be in the mind that all protest must be deadly serious.

You know what deadly seriously protest does over the long run? It turns people off to the cause.

Sometimes you have to change things up.

Keeps it interesting.


----------



## Dugdale_Jukes (Apr 6, 2013)

The reality is that fundy Islam wants women covered up as some form of retribution for whatever the Islamic version of "original sin" is (translation: the sin of being desirable). 

The reasons this protest is a raging success on every level known to the history of protesting include but are not limited to...

1. it outraged fundy Islamists in the area (the pic of that filthy fucking scum kicking at the woman shows the one-percenter element in action)

2. it got attention, some of which is from fundy Islamists well outside the protest area

3. attention generates discussion. Discussions can't make it worse and might help.

4. even most women like to look at tits, so there is that in the bonus round.


----------



## eots (Apr 6, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> There has to something deranged about women who think that every public statement has to be made by flashing their tits.
> *
> What should happen is for every low life, gang banger and pervert move on in and show these women what protesting is really like.*
> 
> They deserve nothing but udder contempt.



ok ...get some help..

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=THuSAGU5KSA]Deeply Connect with Your Body and Have More Access to Your Power - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 6, 2013)

Pop23 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...



If you're lucky something will come up.........


----------



## Pop23 (Apr 6, 2013)

Ringel05 said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



For some reason I'm thinking of moving to Colorado.....


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 6, 2013)

Pop23 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



Sorry..... I don't look anything like that.........


----------



## Pop23 (Apr 6, 2013)

Ringel05 said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Never saw your location before I posted lol, should have said...

For some reason I want to buy a new pillow......

Peace


----------

